# Indy International wine competition



## franki1926 (Apr 8, 2014)

Deadline for Indy is July 15, they have both commercial and amateur divisions 


http://www.indyinternational.org/


----------



## tonyt (Jun 26, 2014)

I just sent in one entry, Cellar Craft LR Sangiovese/Cabernet from a year ago. I actually opened a bottle two nights ago and I had second thoughts about forfeiting TWO bottles for competition. It's a Double Gold in my book.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 27, 2014)

30 bucks and TWO bottles. Ouch.


----------



## tonyt (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes it is terribly expensive. Each year for the past several when I am bottling I save back (without labels and capsules) two bottles of any kit that I think turns out particularity well. When competition dates roll around I decide if and what I want to enter a given competition. As a rule of thumb I only enter competitions that require one bottle. The Indy is my exception to this rule. Yes it's expensive and ouch two bottles. But it is extremely well run by Purdue University. They publish the judges names and where in the wine industry they work. The judges remarks are often insightful. I choose the bottles I send to The Indy very carefully not just looking for a great score but looking for validating comments from what I hope are more than typically qualified and trained judges. For instance this year I am sending my Cellar Craft LR Sangiovese/Cabernet that was pitched May of 2013 and bottled in November of 2013. I selected this rather young wine because I tasted it a couple weeks ago and thought it superlative. It had a decent amount of aroma, seemed balanced but actually multifaceted and had a surprisingly long finish. So in it goes to see if what I think is a good wine is what "professionals" think a good wine is. And I think that the Indy is the best place for a fair appraisal. Fwiw I also think the California Cellarmasters delivers good appraisals.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 28, 2014)

Very good insight. Thanks Tony.


----------



## franki1926 (Jul 2, 2014)

i was thinking about shipping out my entries today but temperatures are in the 90's, next day shipping is too much money. Not sure what to do


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 2, 2014)

franki1926 said:


> i was thinking about shipping out my entries today but temperatures are in the 90's, next day shipping is too much money. Not sure what to do



Another 48 hours and temps will be 10-15 degrees cooler. Do you have time to wait?


----------



## franki1926 (Jul 7, 2014)

all of my port is in 375 bottles, they are asking for two 750 bottles, can i get away with sending two 375 bottles ? i don't want to part with fours bottles , thoughts


----------



## franki1926 (Jul 9, 2014)

I called them and they said I can get away with 2 375 bottles for port, shipped them out today UPS $18.00, next day was $150 !!! I hope they make it thru the heat


----------



## franki1926 (Jul 14, 2014)

Did anyone else enter Indy ? The deadline is tomorrow. I entered my Port, Sangiovese and Apple Riesling


----------



## spaniel (Jul 14, 2014)

I entered a 2012 Foch and a 2013 Cayuga White. I would have loved to enter my black raspberry port, which is maturing nicely, but was unwilling to give up 2 full bottles. Guess I should have called, I would have done 2X375mL. Oh well, I'll still have it next year.


----------



## franki1926 (Aug 4, 2014)

The results from Indy are out, I picked up two Bronze  , 2,200 entries this year. how did everyone else do


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 4, 2014)

Congrats, Franki!


----------



## tonyt (Aug 7, 2014)

I got a bronze also.


----------



## franki1926 (Aug 10, 2014)

Has anyone gotten there medals and judges notes yet ?


----------



## spaniel (Aug 12, 2014)

franki1926 said:


> Has anyone gotten there medals and judges notes yet ?



It typically takes a few weeks for them to get mailed out....I forget exactly how long last year.

I got a silver with my 2013 Cayuga, which was my goal as I got bronze with my 2012 last year and I felt the 2013 was a clear step forward. I got a bronze with my 2012 Foch, which was my goal. My 2013 Foch is aging up for next year's competition and I will hope it is silver-quality as it is better than the 2012.

I noticed that there is a significant step up to get from silver to gold; only 57 amateur golds/double golds awarded out of >350 awards.


----------



## spaniel (Aug 14, 2014)

FYI I got my medals/notes sometime over the past couple days (just found the mail).

Generally, the judges were remarkably consistent. I'm not sure what was up with the one who didn't bother to fill in scores though....


----------



## franki1926 (Aug 15, 2014)

I got mine yesterday too, same thing one judge didn't fill in any of the numbers. The only thing I was miffed about was one of my wines didn't medal in Indy but wins best in show in another contest.


----------

